# Bruce Lee's wannabe Journal



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm starting a journal for personal progress. Dont know if anyone's gonna read it, but feel free to leave a comment if you do.

Goals = Bulk to 185-190 , then cut to 12-14%bf

Going for huge arms, big delts, huge chest, sculpted abs, avg back, smaller legs. 
I dont train legs too hard, because they're big naturally..... more emphasize on upper.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

Training 6 days a week. Sun-Fri, only saturday off. I know this is conttroversial, but Im doing it anyway. I recover good, and rarely ever feel soreness or pain. Only first thing in the morning, then within an hour, it's completely gone. Plus my relaxed laid back lifestyle, I think I can do it. I do take an occasional day off during the week, only when I feel I need it. I wouldn't push myself to injury.


Upper/Upper/Lower/Upper/Upper/lower/off

Upper Day 1 - Bi/Tri/Back

Upper Day 2 - Chest/Delts

Lower Day 3 - All leg/abs/cardio

repeat

Day 7 - off

then rotate every week upper muscle groups.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

Currently at 177lbs. Age = 22. 18% bf. Training experience= beginner.




13 n half weeks training pic


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm using GP's p/rr/s a little modified. And going to failure everyset everyday.

Bi/Tri/Back

(back)
- Rack deadlift...205 x 6
                      255 x 6 
                      255 x 4
- Bent row........115 x 6
                      155 x 6
                      155 x 4
- Chins............BW x 10
                            x 9
                            x 8
- CG seated row..130 x 7
                        140 x 7
                        150 x 5

(bi/tri)


BB bench press...55 x 7
(weights per arm)60 x 6
                       65 x 4

Barbell curl...70 x 7
                  70 x 6
                  70 x 6

Preacher curl...60 x 6
                    60 x 6
                    60 x 5

Hammer curl...40  x 8
                    40 x 8
                    45 x 5

Skull crush......60 x 8
                    60 x 7
                    60 x 7

Single arm dumbell extension...20 x 8
                                         20 x 8

10 mins of intense cardio on tread.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

I highly doubt you are 18% bf by your pictures, it is probably alot lower.


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I highly doubt you are 18% bf by your pictures, it is probably alot lower.




u think so? 18% was measured a month ago with pretty accurate machines. Dont know what it's called, but it looked pretty sophisticated to me.


I'm trying to bulk so been eating alot this month. What % do u think i look?


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd probably need a better pic, but I'm guessing between 12-15 percent.


----------

